# Couper 3G sur iPad 3G?



## brahen (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai commandé un iPad 3G, j'ai choisi ce modèle pour déppanner lors de déplacement (je sais les forfaits sont inintéressant mais je crois en l'avenir et ne voulais pas regretter le manque de 3G si les prix changent)
Est-il possible de couper complètement la 3G quand je suis chez moi pour utiliser uniquement le Wifi? 
Il serait dommage de laisser la 3G activée quand je ne l'utilise pas, surtout qu'à mon domicile le reseau bouge sans arrêt... Je n'ai pas envi de voir la batterie se vider à cause de recherche de reseaux.
J'ai par exemple mon iPhone en edge (snif) car si j'active la 3G n'arrete pas de passer en 3G (2barres) à l'edge (4 barres).
Donc en gros peut-on couper la 3G, la recherche de reseau etc sur l'ipad 3G quand ce n'est pas necessaire?


----------



## iota (13 Mai 2010)

Salut.



brahen a dit:


> Donc en gros peut-on couper la 3G, la recherche de reseau etc sur l'ipad 3G quand ce n'est pas necessaire?


Oui.

@+
iota


----------



## brahen (13 Mai 2010)

Super merci


----------

